# Problem with my auto?



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Ive heard the best way to launch an auto is by holding the brakes and reving the engine a bit to get some RPMs. Well I tried that today and my car made a horrible scraping sound. It didnt sound good so I assume its not normal. Anyone know what that noise might be? And is that really the best way to launch and auto?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds like a couple gears or a clutch inside it isn't holding well


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes, that's the best way to launch. The GXE trans has a 2450-2750rpm stall converter.

The FSM has a test for determining the stall speed which consists of holding the foot brake while flooring the accelerator. They recommend checking the A/T fluid level before the test. They also say not to perform the test for more than 5 seconds because heat builds up in the trans.

The sound is not normal. Make sure that the fluid is up to the mark. If it is low, the pump may be cavitating.

Lew


----------

